# Can weed go bad?



## stiffinger (Apr 14, 2007)

Can weed go bad if it has been in a bag for almost a year?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 14, 2007)

It depends entirely on the conditions in which it has been stored. If it's been open to air, it's going to prolly be dry as can be. Perhaps harsh to smoke.

The thc will have degraded some, but if it's not been in the light, then most of the thc should still be there. I have weed that's more than a year old and it's fine. I keep it in freezer baggies in a dark cardboard box and open the bag for a couple of hours each week.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## stiffinger (Apr 14, 2007)

It's been in a bag and that bag has been inside a container of deoderant.


----------



## indiglo (Apr 14, 2007)

Make sure there is no funny colored fuzz growing on it.....lol...should be ok otherwise


----------



## gottalovebud (Apr 14, 2007)

yeah dude if i see a bud that looks smokeable then i would most definitely smoke it


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 14, 2007)

*smoke It !!!!!*



Peace Man !:d


----------



## SuperNoob (Apr 14, 2007)

I've got a feeling its not going to taste good.  I can't smoke a stale cigarette, so i don't think i could smoke a stale joint.... Just my thoughts


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 14, 2007)

smoke it up man lol if it taste steal than throw an orange peel in there it will moisten it up and make it taste fruity good luck peace


----------



## SuperNoob (Apr 14, 2007)

> smoke it up man lol if it taste steal than throw an orange peel in there it will moisten it up and make it taste fruity good luck peace



i'll have to try that sometime


----------

